# New to Necrons



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi there everyone! I just started to play Warhammer 40,000 and I have decided to create a Necron army, YAY! Anyway I have played two games with my friends Necrons and won (Against Dark Angels and tyrranids). 
I am planning to make a core army of around 20 warriors with a lord (Lightning field, Phylactery, Rez Orb, Chronometron, and a warscythe) and that part will be the assault part of my army. I will also have 20 warriors and a lord (Rez Orb, VoD) and a heavy destroyer to stay back and destroy any remaining troops, and the VoD is to move my troops away to avoid the Phase Out. 
So tell me what you think and I would like any advice or tatics.
Thanks,
DarknessWithin


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Nice idea, but can be better.

Don't put all your Warriors in a single basket. It is better to have many units of few Warriors rather than just a few large units. I.e. 4x10 is better than 2x20.

If you like VoD then use it with Immortals, you get better shooting that way and don't have to be within 12" for the maximum number of shots.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks! I'm actually thinking of using this. By any chance do you know any advance tatics for necrons. I know I'm a beginner but i learn quickly and i have read the codex about 100 times.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

There is a good Necron Tactica in the tactics section. It is worth reading.

If you have any suggestions after that I'll be happy to help out; just post a Q on the tactics section of this site.


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't just run a bunch of warriors with some lords. And like darklove said make many small squads and not few big ones because if you get caught up in cc and lose you can lose your moral check and with only I2 you will get ran over easily losing a good chunk of your PO number. Looking at your list it seems to be around roughly 1000pts so I would usually have 2 squads of 3 Destroyers at least. Also at 1000pts you don't really need 2HQ units. And remember, by equipping a Warscythe your lord loses his ability to shoot. So for a 1000pt army personally i would have it look something like this

Lord w/VoD and Rez orb
10 warriors
10 warriors
3 destroyers
3 destroyers

140pts remaining

With the remaining points you can get more destroyers, warriors, or maybe throw in some scarabs or H.Destroyers if you think you'll be facing a lot of tanks. Also it is never a good idea to have only 1 squad of any Necron Unit because if they wipe they have no chance at a WWB roll (this is why it is better to have many small groups rather then a few large ones). Anyways this is just my personal view


----------



## mists_cloud (Sep 4, 2008)

If you're going to use CC units the use the FO because after all they are CC dedicated units, coupling them up with a DL who has a lightning field and if possible (I don't know if this is above the wargear points) a ressurection Orb, this allows you to hurt the oppoents in combat during your turn of assassult and theirs.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

mists_cloud said:


> If you're going to use CC units the use the FO because after all they are CC dedicated units, coupling them up with a DL who has a lightning field and if possible (I don't know if this is above the wargear points) a ressurection Orb, this allows you to hurt the oppoents in combat during your turn of assassult and theirs.


FOs are crap. Save them for apoc. Lightning Field only triggers on unsaved wounds, you don't want to be around in CC if it gets to strike even a few times because you will fail moral and get sweeping advanced.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Well what are your thoughts on the other units such as Monliths, Pariths, Scarb swarms, Etc.
DarknessWithin


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

DarknessWithin said:


> Well what are your thoughts on the other units such as Monliths, Pariths, Scarb swarms, Etc.
> DarknessWithin


Monoliths: brutal! Don't leave home without one. Most of the lists I use have at least 2. They are a real asset to the army.

Pariahs: I think GW developers added these because they were drunk. They are useless in standard games. I only ever use them in Apoc games, and then bring them on behind the enemy.

Scarabs: have their uses. I like the Scarab Lord tactic, this works amazingly well vs armour lists and GEq lists. They can be usefull but in most cases Destroyers are better, if you are playing a game where you know you will be able to stay out of CC (i.e. vs non-swarm armies).


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm Planning on getting the Battle force and a monolith, (or my store has this thing and it's two monoliths for the price of one and a half), that way i'll get more Warriors some more scarabs and three destroyers Which is pretty good. Do you think i Should have Heavy destroyers in my army? What About the Nightbringer?
DarknessWithin


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Don't get the Nightbringer, get the Deceiver. He is much better.

If you have money and want to grow fastthen I would get (and I did):

2x Battle Force
1x double Monolith box.

That way you have lots of everything important: Warriors, Monoliths, Destroyers. Use the Deceiver as a single HQ choice to keep things simple, you do NOT always need a RezOrb.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Against what armies do i need the rez orb for?
P.S. since i don't have mountains of money do you think i should get the battleforces first and then the monliths


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I just depends on how you play your army. I don't let me Warriors get assault. Ever. So they pretty much don't need the Orb. If you are going to have your Warriors in CC a lot then take the Orb.
I prefer taking the Deceiver as HQ. It really owns. It is so tough that most things can't hurt it and it has tons and tons of wounds


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

DarknessWithin said:


> P.S. since i don't have mountains of money do you think i should get the battleforces first and then the monliths


I'm pretty sure that the two monolith boxed set is a while stocks last item so probably that one first and then the battleforces. Of course you'd have to wait until you got the battleforces to use the necrons so its your decision really. There is another boxed set with 48 warriors, a monolith, 6 destroyers, a lord and 12 scarabs, but its also a while stocks last thing and I've only found it on gifts for geeks for £82.50 so far.
As Darklove has already said the Deceiver is a really great HQ to use. I don't use heavy destroyers at all I prefer to use him as anti tank due to his high strength (of course he does have to get there). I find the res orb useful as the armies i go against use low AP weapons to take my necrons out, so it comes in handy. Scarabs are very useful as they can hold up those units that you know will be trouble if they hit you quickly.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Alex
I think you need to re-examine the WBB rules there. Low AP weapons don't matter at all to Necrons. What denies WBB is found on pp. 13 of the codex in the third paragraph under *We'll Be Back* and consists of:
1. Instant Death Weapons (i.e. Strength double Toughness)
2. Weapons that deny armor saves in CC
3. Weapons that destroy models w/o causing wounds. (this one is actually in paragraph 1, not 3)

It's FNP that has a problem with AP1 or AP2 weapons.

DarknessWithin
My play style is different than most here, so I'll offer my advice too. While a C'Tan / Monolith list can be very effective, it isn't the only way that you can go. My preferred army doesn't contain either in fact. I favor a list that maximizes Destroyers and Heavy Destroyers, and those two units set the tone for my entire list. I almost always use 2 Destroyer Lords, and rarely take a Res Orb on either or and at most on 1 (since there are very few S10 weapons, and the mobility of the Destroyers means I rarely get stuck into CC). My standard Lord is a D-Lord w/ Phase Shifter, Nightmare Shroud (0-1 choice), and Warscythe, or D-Lord w/ Phase Shifter, Gaze of Flame, Phylactery, Warscythe (and sometimes if I have extra points and nothing else to do with them I'll add the Chronometron - though that's rare). 

Only when I use walking lords and intend them for travel with warriors do I take a Res Orb religiously. 

This list tends to be more finesse since it lacks the brute strength that the C'Tan / Monolith list exhibits. This means that you have to be very careful concerning your movement and your targeting, since slight mistakes can be disastrous.

Additionally, I've had some experience playing the "March Up Country" kind of list which is based around 2 Lords w/ Res Orbs, 3 squads of immortals and as many warriors as you can pack into it. Sometimes (if the points are right) there is a monolith, sometimes (if the points are right) a VOD, and occasionally you lead with Scarabs instead. But basically you form up your units in the old phalanx style (I use a rectangle 2 deep and 5 long). Immortals go in front and form with 3 squads the same distance into the board about 3" apart. Behind them you form up your warriors, each 2x5 brick about 1" behind the one in front of it and just pile them in as full lines until there are no more warriors left. You place the Lords between the 1st and 2nd column back behind the Immortals about 4". Then you walk up the field obliterating anything in your path. It's pretty much unstoppable, but not a whole lot of fun to play for you or your opponent. You start to feel it's point and click, they start to feel like it's pointless to continue. I tired of playing this one by the middle of the first game 

Hope this helps. Feel free to PM me with any thoughts or questions, and I'll reply as I'm able.

PS. Please do take the time to read the Necron tactica posted here in the Tactics section. It is worth the read even if you decide not to use any of the tactics described there.


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

The idea of getting a battle force and monolith sounds like an awesome start.
If possible also get 3 more destroyers (so that you can have a 2nd group of 3 for more dmg and WBB rolls) and a box of warriors/scarabs. You can then convert the 12 warriors from that box into 6 immortals following the guide posted on this site, which would save a lot of money and get you an awesome start on a Necron army. Of course don't forget to pick up your HQ unit; I prefer the Deceiver or Lord


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Daneel2.0 said:


> Alex
> I think you need to re-examine the WBB rules there. Low AP weapons don't matter at all to Necrons.


Ooops, your right of course I don't even know why I said that, I meant weapons removing armour saves in CC but my mind was on low AP for some reason.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

No problems  

Everyone experiences those kind of lapses.


----------



## Codename_boyscout (Jan 4, 2009)

For me personally i have had the most success when I put down two monoliths and 4-6 10 man squads of warriors with a lord... i place the squads between the two monoliths and move everything like a phlanx. the amount of rapid fire shots that those squads can put out is usually enough to stop threats as they break upon my phlanx, and then all i have to do is use the monolith portals to get my units out of Close combat and rapid firing again. 
There are several ways to play necrons, and i don't know that there is just one right way to do it. I will say though that whatever you do make sure that you are keeping a close eye on phase out both while building your army and once you get it on the table. Every opponent i've ever plays tells me they just go for phase out against necrons, yet I have only ever been phased twice, and that was because we were playing lower point totals and i wasn't paying attention to my phase out count. 

Best of luck and happy hunting.


----------



## Navoc13 (Dec 3, 2008)

I suggest wraiths. Not to many people seem to agree with me on this one but they always seem to make their points back and then some. I usually run 2 squads of 3 (due to my lack of destroyers) but I would always recommend at least one squad to guard your warriors. They work extremely well in this scenario (which will occur most likely in almost every game).

Your warriors are charged and thrown into CC. Normally they would just sit there and die due to sucking in CC. BUT you have you monolith ready to teleport them out. Now they have a second chance at WBB rolls and are in range for rapid fire shots. Then assault phase comes and the wraiths (that were behind the warriors) charge in at I6 S6. Even if they dont kill the unit that charged you after all that gunning and such, that unit is going to be tied up for a long time with the wraiths 3+ invuln saves. This little maneuver will prevent that unit from charging any more warriors for a while (which is another reason i enjoy taking 2 squads of them). 

Another Point to touch on is formation. In my experiance Necrons rely heavily on the formation of which they are advancing. I like to march around with something like this, from front to back:

Monolith ( or two ) 
Warriors right behind the lith
Wraiths Behind the warriors
Destroyers on the flank / flanks but still set behind some warriors
Most important....you want to keep those res orbs within 6" of as many units as possible, not being allowed WBB rolls really bites when its something necrons really depend on. 

With this formation you will be getting a 4+ cover save with everything except the liths most of the time. Also wraiths / liths will be there to bail your crons out of CC. Destroyers i use to slow advancing troops or if nothing seems to be posing a threat at the time...they still have 36" range. Advance this formation far enough that the lith is getting its d6 shots at a ridiculous amount of units and judge where things should be going from there. 

Formation Weaknesses:
-Deepstrike / reserves from behind or your flank
-Keeping destroyers behind warriors will allow their targets to receive a cover save (move them off to the side when safe)

Also, against certain races i really enjoy nightmare shroud on my lord / lords...it can be completely overmpowered at times. 

Well, thats how i like to play my crons. I hope this helped you develope some good ideas and good luck! :victory:


----------



## NecronCheese (Jan 15, 2009)

ok so two of my buddies here are playin tau and chaos space marines...i have ordered quite a bit of necron and i am just starting to play honestly...they let me proxy my armies until i get my actual army here and assembled...thus far i have lost...

i normally play with 1 lord w/ phylactery, resorb...1 lord w/ phylactery...3x10 warriors...both lords attatched to squads...2 heavy destroyers...and 5 immortals...

it is kinda hard to remember all the actual pieces due to not actually having them here...

we do 3 player ffa normal and i know there are forums for tactics which i plan on reading soon and as soon as my codex gets here then i will study it as well...til then are there any recommendations on a pretty decent 1500 all around army...i have a monolith on the way and i plan on ordering another...the nightbringer is on his way too and the deciever to fallow shortly after with 5 more immortals...

thanks


----------



## Navoc13 (Dec 3, 2008)

in every game that is at least 735 pts, i would use the lith. i also reccommend wraiths as previously stated. also, i believe its darklove that will agree with me on this, scarabs...they can be really nasty. I recommend running a few of those if you have room in the FOC. also, i recommend at least one tomb spider if you still have a heavy support choice left. The hardest thing to deal with as necron isnt your opponent, its the FOC. Necrons are kind of limited (well, REALLY limited) as far as model types and upgrades. And to top that off, 90% of their good stuff is crammed into either fast attack or heavy support. If i had the opportunity to completely fill my FOC, here is how id do it...

HQ-
Lord w/ at least a res orb
The deciever

Troops-
Pack this with warriors, as it is your only troop choice

Elites-
Immoortals,all around (maybe some pariahs but i dislike them for pts cost and they dont count toward PO or get WBB)

Fast Attack-
2 squads of 5 destroyers
1 squad of 3 wraiths

Heavy Support-
2x Monoliths
1 squad of 3 heavy destroyers

hope this helps, and happy hunting :victory:


----------



## NECRON BOY!!!! (Jan 16, 2009)

*fairly good choices!*

thats a good core army for a start but i woudnt get the heavy destroyer just yet. heavys are for later on a 1 on its own wont cause alot of damge and they work better in threes, also i would get some scarabs and flayed ones and throw in a tomb spyder; scarabs are one of the best things in a necron army; aprt from that i would DEFINATLEY AGREE! with the lord wargear expect for the chomotron, its not that good. That is a good start army, it was better than mine when i was picking my first necron units, the first thing i got was the nightbringer (hes 360pts but probably THE best thing in the game, save him for apo)!


----------



## NECRON BOY!!!! (Jan 16, 2009)

get bout 6 heavys their awesome! i took out 2 land raiders in 1 go with 2 squads of 3. The nightbringer is dam expensive as hell but is arguably one of the best things in the game, save him for apoc: get scarabs!!!!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

The reason i'm using the chomotron thing is because i have points to kill, or should i get the gaze of flame thing?
I am going to get a battleforce in a week or so i'll have lots of warriors, a few destroyers (im gonna buy another unit after a while), i have quite a few scarabs. Hows that for a core army?
I'll get a monolith, some immortals, 3 wraiths and i'll get a unit of 3 heavy destroyers after i'm good at playing. By then i'll be poor lol.
DarknessWithin


----------



## Necronion squirrel (Jan 16, 2009)

get loads of warriors, a lith, 2 lords 10 immortals crap load of scarbs 5-10 destroyers 6 heavy destroyers and both c'tan (save c'tan for 2k up games also get pariahs they're great termie killers!) 
get the necron warrior phalanx army box for $200/£100, it is great for starters


----------



## World Eater (Aug 31, 2008)

Hail,

Monoliths are just nasty, but they come for around 235 points. Thats a lot of warriors not on the board. I'd run 66 warriors (6x11 man squads), the Deceiver, Lord and as many Immortals to fill up the rest. You'll never worry about phase out with so many necrons filling the board. Destroyers need to be big squads and near each other to help with their wbb rolls. Pariahs, flayed ones are just extras to fill in your army when you already have 100 warriors and 30+ Immortals.

BFTBG!!

World Eater


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey, i've ordered the necron battle force and it'll be here by the end of the week, i also have enough money to get a monolith, yay!:yahoo:
But before i get the monolith i would like to know some useful tatics for them, i already know the hammer and anvil thing. Thanks for all the help!
DarknessWithin


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

i'm pretty new myself 2 Necrons but from the one battle I've had I worked out that at least 30 Warriors and a Monolith works the best from their you can do what you want but i used 2000 points and the best of the battle was that i found no model to be a waste of points

Nightbringer 360

Lord + detroyer + Phase Shifter + Phylactery 185

10 x warrior 180

10x warrior 180

10x warrior 180

10x warrior 180

3x Destroyer 150

Monolith 235

5x Immortal 140

5x immortal 140

3x Scarab 36

3x scarab 36

2002 pts overall


----------



## emerald flame (Jun 9, 2008)

I have been playing Necrons since their re-launch. I got the original boxset and built on that.

I have fielded a C'Tan once.. and I was NOT impressed.

My standard list (1850-2000) is:

1 x Lord (Res Orb, VoD, Phylactery
1 x Lord, Destroyer (Lightning Field, Res Orb)
3 x 10 Warrior units
1 x 3 Wraiths
1 x 4 Destroyers
1 x Heavy Destroyer
1 x 10 Flayed Ones
1 x Tomb Spyder
1 x Monolith

I break the units up as follows....

Destroyers and Destroyer Lord on one flank.

Wraiths on opposite Flank to Destroyers

2 of the Warrior units in the Middle. 

Lord (w/ VoD) and the Immortals in middle

Monolith (10 Warriors held in reserve)

Tomb Spyder sits in the middle and provides support for the troops.

The Destroyers and Wraiths act in a pincer movement.

The Warriors in the middle slowly advance. 

The Tomb Spyder generates Scarabs and slowly moves forward.

The Lord with VoD, "Veils" the Immortals into positions of tactical advantage. If this get too hot, he pulls them out.

I then Deep Strike the Monolith in behind enemy lines. The Gauss Flux is sweet. I then release the reserve of Warriors into that position. The Monolith can then continue to blast away at the heavier threats while the warriors engage troop threats.

The Flayed Ones can then Deep Strike in and assault troops. This allows me to pop them out where-ever the need is greatest and also keeps them "up my sleeve", so as to not draw fire unnecessarily. 

I have won almost every game I have played using this approach. Obviously, the terrain and your opponent can alter this. 

I like Wraiths, Flayed Ones and Monoliths.... :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok now we keep talking about the units but what about the stuff the necron lords can get? what's good whats bad, you know. My friend got me a new necron lord destroyer and im building it with a rez orb, i want to know what to add.
DarknessWithin


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

DarknessWithin said:


> Ok now we keep talking about the units but what about the stuff the necron lords can get? what's good whats bad, you know. My friend got me a new necron lord destroyer and im building it with a rez orb, i want to know what to add.
> DarknessWithin


Depends what you want from a game. It's all good. It doesn't really matter how you model the wargear because there isn't a definative look for any of it; its all alien technology :scare:
So just model the Lord in a way you think looks cool and detail your wargear for your opponent before the game starts (or at least offer him the option).


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok Darklove, but im wondering whats better for most armies, like should i get lighting arc or that wound thing (allows you to roll a dice to determine the amount of wounds the lord gets), and basicaly stuff like that.
DarknessWithin


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

DarknessWithin said:


> Ok Darklove, but im wondering whats better for most armies, like should i get lighting arc or that wound thing (allows you to roll a dice to determine the amount of wounds the lord gets), and basicaly stuff like that.
> DarknessWithin


It is entierly up to YOUR play style. You might play the same list in a different way 10 times and have a different Lord setup each game. There is no standard Lord for all occasions, even if everyone used the same list.

CC specs:


Destroyer Lord with RezOrb, Warscythe, Phylactery and GoF
Destroyer Lord with RezOrb, Warscythe, Phase Shifter

CC spec for Scarab spam:


Destroyer Lord with RezOrb, Warscythe, Lightning Field

Mobility/anti-CC spec:


Lord with RezOrb, SoL, VoD


Other spec:


Lord with SoL
Lord with RezOrb and SoL
Lord with RezOrb, SoL, GoF and Phylactery

The list goes on and on. How many points do you want to invest? Do you want your Lord to be immune to Instant Death? Do you think he will be in a situation where an inv. save would be needed/useful? Do you think your Warriors are in real danger of being assaulted with power weapons?


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

to be fair almost any tactic works wargear for the lord is something i do with leftover pts
as for what too have The Res Orb a Monolith and thirty warriors the rest is pretty much your game to make you can choose him a destroyer body which is best with the Hammer and the Anvil tactic or keep on foot with a staff of light if you want to stand and shoot them too hell


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

I now have FINALLY gotten the battleforce, it's so beautiful... anyway i now have 40 warriors, 4 destroyers, 10 or so scarabs, a wraith, a lord and a destroyer lord.
Any Ideas?
DarknessWithin


----------

